# Counterfeit novofine needles in UK



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Whatever next? And why?

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...rfeit-NovoFine-needles-discovered-in-England/

I'm off to check mine now!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 30, 2009)

Good lord, why on earth would people make counterfeit needles? I just dont get it?!


----------

